# the best $150 fish finder



## ritchie904 (Mar 2, 2016)

For $150 what is the best fish finder. I fish Lake Cumberland Ky the water is up to 150ft deep were I fish.
tried 2 hummingbird a 155 and 143 and they did not last the first year. PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't know if you can still get one, but the Garmin Echo 200 is a nice unit, paid $120 or so for mine (that sold with the boat).


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 2, 2016)

Lowrance has some new Hook out. 3x is around $99 with Chirp sonar. $129 with downscan
https://www.lowrance.com/en-US/m/Products/HOOK/


----------



## killintime (Mar 4, 2016)

I was looking the other day and saw where they have the Garmin Striker 4 with chirp and GPS for 120 at bass pro.


----------

